# Why has my hamster done this??



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find that my newly adopted hamster had taken all its bedding out the house and strewn it all across her cage. She had even covered her food bowl with bedding! She was sleeping next to her wheel which is unusual as she normally sleeps in her house.










Is anything wrong? Should I be worried?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How long have you had her? It could be her attempt at nest building  Only joking, my hamsters used to trash their cages every time I cleaned them out, it was never just how they wanted it.


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> How long have you had her? It could be her attempt at nest building  Only joking, my hamsters used to trash their cages every time I cleaned them out, it was never just how they wanted it.


I have had her about 2 weeks so she has already had her cage cleaned out a couple of times. She is due another clean out tomorrow and she had never done anything like this before.

Could it be because her old cage that I rescued her from didn't have any bedding or a proper bed.

This is her old cage.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

it could also be that you're cleaning her out too often or replacing all of her bedding so that when she comes back to a nice clean cage there's none of her scent which could stress her and make her do this

try leaving in some of her old tissue bedding in with some new tissue as well and cleaning her out once every 2 weeks (spot clean the weed on bits on the week in between)


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

my multis do this and never use there house, i think they just like playing with it but my hamsters have never done this.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DeadLee said:


> I have had her about 2 weeks so she has already had her cage cleaned out a couple of times. She is due another clean out tomorrow and she had never done anything like this before.
> 
> Could it be because her old cage that I rescued her from didn't have any bedding or a proper bed.
> 
> This is her old cage.


Aw how could someone keep an hamster in that cage, so cruel. 
Thank goodness you rescued her when you did.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> How long have you had her? It could be her attempt at nest building  Only joking, my hamsters used to trash their cages every time I cleaned them out, it was never just how they wanted it.


My Chinese hamster does this. I clean her out and her cage is all nice and tidy with a little sandpit (sand all piled in the corner for her to play in) and next morning I get up and she's somehow got all the sand over the other side of the cage and all over her flying saucer. :frown2:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't see pics...but other people seem to be able to so not sure what's up with my comp!! Grrr.

And no don't worry...hamsters are very clean little creatures...but very messy. The smaller the hamster...the messier in my experience...saying that you're gonna tell me this is a syrian aren't you lol!!


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone that has really put my mind at ease I was a little bit worried that she might be stressed out or ill.



niki87 said:


> I can't see pics...but other people seem to be able to so not sure what's up with my comp!! Grrr.
> 
> And no don't worry...hamsters are very clean little creatures...but very messy. The smaller the hamster...the messier in my experience...saying that you're gonna tell me this is a syrian aren't you lol!!


Nope you where right it is my chinese dwarf hamster.

Erm are you using anything like Ad Block Plus? You may need to update it. That sorted it for me when I had a similar problem on another forum.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine used to pull of its bedding out from the bed and move it all the way down the tunnels into a heap in the main bit of the cage. 

I never did understand why but clearly the hamster liked it. I cant think its anything to worry about, it never worried me and my hammy was fine. My cats do things that puzzle me from time to time but thats animals for you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I wouldn't worry if I was you, some hamsters do that. A few of mine used to throw their bedding around the cage, usually when said cage had just been cleaned and tidied. You get used to it,and I do actually think that the tidier you want the cage,the messier they make it! My current chinese girl loves to pile all the bedding up against the cage sides, so no matter how much I put in, the floor always looks bare in the morning


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Again thanks for the reassurance. My Syrian has now done the same and taken to sleeping in a corner with all her bedding rather than in her bed. Copying Rosy's example perhaps


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

With all hamsters, when you clean them out, try to always keep a piece of urine and dropping free bedding. Place this back with the new bedding. This can help stop behavour like this.


----------

